# Flying Eagle garden bike?



## incajoe (Dec 12, 2015)

About a month ago a bicycle appeared in the garden in front of a house near where I live. I keep driving by it and trying to figure out what it is. It looks to be 50's or early 60's vintage. It's a boys bike with a small tank, front and rear racks and it says "Flying Eagle" on the chain guard. It looks like it was gold or a light brown color. I can't find anything that matches doing a Google search. Does anyone know what this bike is? I'd try to take a picture of it but they hung Xmas lights all over it and I don't think it would be too easy to identify from a photo at the moment.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 12, 2015)

I believe that was a Shelby model, though AMF continued to use all the Shelby model names after they bought them around '53. Probably an AMF.


----------

